# Main Panel Relocation



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

So during an inspection of a home I found that the original panel location was relocated to the back of the house from the front. I took a couple of pictures. All the old wiring was spliced in junction boxes and the new wiring was routed through the attic into the new panel. Is this acceptable??


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks fairly clean. As long as all junction boxes are always accessible, yes its fine.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Not much to see, but it looks fine.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The junction boxes are no problem; the wires should be fastened/supported every 4' minimum.

The entrance cable should enter the house very close to the main panel unless they used an outside disconnect.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Was it permitted? Did it pass inspection?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Going through the attic like they are, if there is 32" (Might be 36") of head room you need to protect the wires from being stepped on, this we could fix with a 2x4, the wires, another 2x4 and ESA would be happy with it


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, I was hoping it didn't raise any red flags.

The main cable runs overhead to the house, then down the mast to the new panel location through a short run of conduit mounted on the house.

Wiring looks pretty tidy, but it could use some protection from walking on, looks like there is some storage in the attic. From the picture it's hard to tell but the junction boxes are accessible from a removable ceiling tile.


----------

